# Can catnip be brought in?



## ChrisR

Hi folks,

We are moving to Christchurch at the end of January and we are bringing our cats with us. I have been trying to find out whether catnip is on the banned MAF list or whether we can bring it in, but can't find any answers at all.

I called MAF a few days ago but the person I spoke to had no idea what I was talking about, which I think explains why I can't find an answer. So, does anyone know what catnip is known as in NZ, or know whether or not it is on the banned list?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Andrew East

It's plant matter, is it sterilized? chances are if it's got seeds or pollen it won't be allowed in. I know people who've had to discard dried flowers and wedding bouquets.


----------



## ChrisR

Andrew East said:


> It's plant matter, is it sterilized? chances are if it's got seeds or pollen it won't be allowed in. I know people who've had to discard dried flowers and wedding bouquets.


I don't think it has seeds or pollen, it's a dried herb, I think! If it comes to it I might just send it with them and if it gets destroyed I'll have my answer ;-)


----------



## g0ds1au3r

Buy it in NZ; it is cheap enough here.


----------



## ChrisR

g0ds1au3r said:


> Buy it in NZ; it is cheap enough here.


Oh good. I just know my mum has bought them quite a lot of catnip stuff and it would be a shame to leave it behind after a few weeks.....


----------



## escapedtonz

www.kiwicats.co.nz


----------



## ChrisR

escapedtonz said:


> www.kiwicats.co.nz


 Great, thanks v much for that!


----------

